# Energy Efficiency projects



## waynefox (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi

I'm just wondering, what reaction do you normally get when you offer your customers energy efficiency related upgrades?

We've just set up a new investment arm to our business, which is there to help contractors secure more business from their customers, without being so reliant on their customer finances.

Basically we make the investment into the equipment, and upgrade works, we manage it over its life cycle. The contractor gets the upgrade work, along with a long term maintenance contract. The customer pays nothing upfront, they pay for the capital investment over the life cycle of the project (normally between 15-35 years).

This structure really works along with the customers own business objectives, as we are rewarded, along with the contractor, in relation to how much of a cost saving is achieved by the project. All our profits are split with the contractor, when they bring the project to us.

For more detail you can visit our new website at www.investinindustry.org.uk. Or if you have a particular project in mind, and would like to discuss in greater detail, you can email me directly [email protected]. 

At the moment this is only open for business customers, and community type projects, eg. district heating & power networks.

Thanks

Wayne


----------

